# What snake to go for??



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok I have been researching and learning for months now on what snake I would like to keep and would like to hear others opinions. 

The snakes I have short listed are all ones I really like but wondering if any are better than others as a first snake (not first rep).

Royal Python, Dumerils Boa, Brazilian Rainbow Boa, Blood Python.

My first thoughts were a Royal due to them being the most obvious but i do really like their appearance but the feeding strikes make me a little concerned but i guess this can be overcome.

My favourite is the Dumerils, bigger i know but from the reading i have done they sound fascinating and i really love the look of these snakes, (I'm aware of the paperwork these require). Are they fairly easy to come by? They are certainly my favourite out of all on the short list!

The BRB is another favourite and seem readily available though the humidity issues as a youngster slightly concern me.

Ok i know a blood python is never thought of as a first snake due to their reputation but i do love the look of these, is the reputation deserved? Would a hatchling be a terrible idea as a first snake??

Any opinions, help or guidance would be much appreciated, I'm not rushing into this as i want to make the right choice as the snake will be with me for life.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't know much about snakes but I would go with the one you like the most


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

any of the above would be ideal,so would most other snakes
Go take a look at them,handle them,and then decide


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks both, will go and handle some and see what I like the best, Dumerils is where my heart lies I think but I will see. Thanks again :2thumb:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Oxmonitor said:


> Thanks both, will go and handle some and see what I like the best, Dumerils is where my heart lies I think but I will see. Thanks again :2thumb:


Handling them is a great idea, helped me a lot when deciding what snakes I like  always thought I preferred royals then after handling a few western hognoses...well them and corns are my favourite now


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Handling them is a great idea, helped me a lot when deciding what snakes I like  always thought I preferred royals then after handling a few western hognoses...well them and corns are my favourite now


Hognoses are a definite for me at some point but I want a larger snake to begin with, handled corns a lot when I was younger but really after a nicely heavier bodied snake this time around as my first own snake


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Oxmonitor said:


> Hognoses are a definite for me at some point but I want a larger snake to begin with, handled corns a lot when I was younger but really after a nicely heavier bodied snake this time around as my first own snake


I'll probably get a hognose in a few years, they are my favourite out of the lot


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

boa boa and more boas


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

Any of those are good, just remember that royals and rainbow boas are known to hide away alot so you wont see them often. If you want a snake you can see try carpet pythons.


----------



## josh28 (Aug 28, 2009)

Herpster said:


> Any of those are good, just remember that royals and rainbow boas are known to hide away alot so you wont see them often. If you want a snake you can see try carpet pythons.


Agreed the only time I see my royals is at dusk, or feeding night.
They love to hide, still a great snake to start with.
Just be prepared that if they stop feeding, not to think they are diying. :lol2:


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

sn8ks4life said:


> boa boa and more boas


So you think I should get the boa??!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Herpster said:


> Any of those are good, just remember that royals and rainbow boas are known to hide away alot so you wont see them often. If you want a snake you can see try carpet pythons.


Carpets don't really do it for me to be honest, I may have another look though cheers.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

josh28 said:


> Agreed the only time I see my royals is at dusk, or feeding night.
> They love to hide, still a great snake to start with.
> Just be prepared that if they stop feeding, not to think they are diying. :lol2:


Am I right in saying male royals are more likely to go on hunger strike?


----------



## josh28 (Aug 28, 2009)

Oxmonitor said:


> Am I right in saying male royals are more likely to go on hunger strike?


Yes, males tend to when in the winter but my females have their fair share of missed feeds.
Saying that I know plenty or royals that feed every week without fail. : victory:


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

josh28 said:


> Yes, males tend to when in the winter but my females have their fair share of missed feeds.
> Saying that I know plenty or royals that feed every week without fail. : victory:


Cheers mate, I must admit after the Dumerils , a Royal is my next favourite, decisions decisions!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Cant beat boas, very laid back snakes, and ive found very forgiving of any handling mistakes at first, I wouldnt be without my two. And cant recommend them enough as first snakes.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

mitsi said:


> Cant beat boas, very laid back snakes, and ive found very forgiving of any handling mistakes at first, I wouldnt be without my two. And cant recommend them enough as first snakes.


Cheers, I know Dumms are not that popular, is that mainly due to the paperwork, chipping involved do you think? 
I think they look stunning and all I read is good things about them.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

mitsi said:


> Cant beat boas, very laid back snakes, and ive found very forgiving of any handling mistakes at first, I wouldnt be without my two. And cant recommend them enough as first snakes.


This^^^




Oxmonitor said:


> Cheers, I know Dumms are not that popular, is that mainly due to the paperwork, chipping involved do you think?
> I think they look stunning and all I read is good things about them.


Dumerils are awesome snakes, i've had one and she was adorable..
i like my imperators though, having 15 of them how could i not lol..
couldn't recommend any snake more tbh..

and with Dums they should come with paperwork otherwise it's illegal to sell them, you can give them away but not sell them, they don't have to be microchipped until about 6 months i believe then they must be chipped..
i got a couple Hypo boas for sale  2013 male het kahl and a 2012 male hypo het sharp :whistling2:


----------



## Anthonyk (Jun 9, 2012)

Boa before Royal every time, but the difficult part of the question is which Boa? If it's a first snake, I imagine that you are going for a baby/young one, rather than a fully grown one. Dumerils are one of my favourites, but I am not sure that I would pick one as a first snake, even though they look amazing, and are relatively cheap to pick up in the UK. Perhaps a Hog Island? Probably won't get too big (for a first snake), very pretty and calm, not too difficult to find, but not too common.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

sn8ks4life said:


> This^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice, from what I have seen, Dums are more popular in USA, don't see much talk of them over here, BCI's and dwarf boa's don't really do it for me if I'm being honest :blush: 

Did you have your Dum a long time, any more info on them at all? Are they hard to come by? Seen a few for sale but not many, any breeders on here do you know? Thanks again


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Anthonyk said:


> Boa before Royal every time, but the difficult part of the question is which Boa? If it's a first snake, I imagine that you are going for a baby/young one, rather than a fully grown one. Dumerils are one of my favourites, but I am not sure that I would pick one as a first snake, even though they look amazing, and are relatively cheap to pick up in the UK. Perhaps a Hog Island? Probably won't get too big (for a first snake), very pretty and calm, not too difficult to find, but not too common.


Any reason why you would not suggest a Dum as a first snake? Is it due to its size? I'm not keen on Hog Islands tbh, I have just been looking at Nicaraguan Dwarf's in though, they look pretty nice, my local rep shop has just had some in too.


----------



## Anthonyk (Jun 9, 2012)

The only reason I would hesitate with a Dum is only because they can be a little difficult to get feeding, and are slow growing. I bought two 2012 siblings last year. The female eats every week, and is growing fast, but the male refused to eat for about 4 months, and now will only take quail chicks. That being said, they have got fantastic colouring, and are both as good as gold. 
I like Nics, I've got a pair of 2010s which are really easy to look after. Although they are quite small, they are also pretty chunky, so impressive to look at.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Anthonyk said:


> The only reason I would hesitate with a Dum is only because they can be a little difficult to get feeding, and are slow growing. I bought two 2012 siblings last year. The female eats every week, and is growing fast, but the male refused to eat for about 4 months, and now will only take quail chicks. That being said, they have got fantastic colouring, and are both as good as gold.
> I like Nics, I've got a pair of 2010s which are really easy to look after. Although they are quite small, they are also pretty chunky, so impressive to look at.


Yes I had read about the feeding issues of youngsters. I do love the look of them and don't mind the slow growth rate, in some ways as a snake newbie that would be no bad thing! I'm going to take a look at these Nics anyways. How big do they get?

No doubt I will end up with more than 1 anyway! 
Thanks for your help :notworthy:


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

U gotta get the boa.....


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> U gotta get the boa.....


Boas seem really popular! Everyone who has them says to get a boa! 
I think my hearts set on a Dum :flrt:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

look into crawl cay boas, gazboas is the way to go if you want to look.. he's the god of all crawl cays lol..

they are a small island locality and i think extremely pretty...


----------



## Anthonyk (Jun 9, 2012)

My Nics are about 4 foot. The female is really strong, so I have to be a little careful when I'm holding her and she puts the squeeze on. 

The only other problem with Dumerils is that they mature more slowly, and once you've got one boa, you will soon get another, and then you'll be thinking of breeding...... 5 years (usual earliest breeding age for a Dumeril) then seems a long way off!


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Lets decide a pretty baby corn instead ? XD Jokes

~Tom


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Oxmonitor said:


> Thanks for your advice, from what I have seen, Dums are more popular in USA, don't see much talk of them over here, BCI's and dwarf boa's don't really do it for me if I'm being honest :blush:
> 
> Did you have your Dum a long time, any more info on them at all? Are they hard to come by? Seen a few for sale but not many, any breeders on here do you know? Thanks again


I'm feel the same about Boas tbh . 
What about an hatchling Albino boa though ?? Stunning looking and I saw some for sale in the classifieds section at ridiculously low prices a few months ago !!


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Maybe I just get them all!!

:2thumb:


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions and help everyone : victory:

Need a serious think!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Oxmonitor said:


> Maybe I just get them all!!
> 
> :2thumb:


Not all ... Most of them , maybe 

There are some baby BRBs available at £50 each as we speak


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Someones rehoming a dum for free as they cant find the paperwork, I dont think this will be a problem thoughif you intend keeping forever, just have to remember you wont be able to sell it on as no paperwork, and im not sure if you can apply for it through the chip numbers.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

mitsi said:


> Someones rehoming a dum for free as they cant find the paperwork, I dont think this will be a problem thoughif you intend keeping forever, just have to remember you wont be able to sell it on as no paperwork, and im not sure if you can apply for it through the chip numbers.


Saw that one - its on hold by looks of it. TBH I would like a hatchling if possible though. Be nice to handle an adult though beforehand.


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

Oxmonitor said:


> Thanks for the suggestions and help everyone : victory:
> 
> Need a serious think!


Well, you have done your months worth of research, which is a good and responsible thing. There is nothing worse that someone getting a reptile as a novelty and not knowing much about them !

So from here on it's basically down to your preference, there is no wrong choice lol. Post pics when you have decided and got the one you want !


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

CarlW21 said:


> Well, you have done your months worth of research, which is a good and responsible thing. There is nothing worse that someone getting a reptile as a novelty and not knowing much about them !
> 
> So from here on it's basically down to your preference, there is no wrong choice lol. Post pics when you have decided and got the one you want !


Cheers, still deciding tbh, almost certainly going for Dumerils Boa...I think! The more I look in to them the more I want one. 

I know within a few years i'll probably have at least 3 different snakes anyways! My daughters after her second lizard now too!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

josh28 said:


> Yes, males tend to when in the winter but my females have their fair share of missed feeds.
> Saying that I know plenty or royals that feed every week without fail. : victory:


I have a cunning way of making sure they feed during winter - I remove the calendar, so they don't know what the date is!

I keep mine in a thermostat-controlled vivarium, with a 12 hour day / night schedule. The conditions in the viv don't vary and they don't know what the weather is like outside.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeffers3 said:


> I have a cunning way of making sure they feed during winter - I remove the calendar, so they don't know what the date is!
> 
> I keep mine in a thermostat-controlled vivarium, with a 12 hour day / night schedule. The conditions in the viv don't vary and they don't know what the weather is like outside.


Can they tell via atmospheric pressure changes?

Still struggling to decide, I may get 2 first snakes :whistling2:

I must admit I have been researching Sumatran Short Tail Pythons and they look stunning!!


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Still deciding what route to take. Many people tell me I should be getting something smaller and easier to care for as my first snake such as a corn but its not what I want.

More and more I am drawn to a Short Tailed Python, either a Sumatron or a Borneo. They look like truly awesome snakes and certainly something I can see me living with for its entire life.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Oxmonitor said:


> Still deciding what route to take. Many people tell me I should be getting something smaller and easier to care for as my first snake such as a corn but its not what I want.
> 
> More and more I am drawn to a Short Tailed Python, either a Sumatron or a Borneo. They look like truly awesome snakes and certainly something I can see me living with for its entire life.


Size doesnt really matter when it comes to a first snake, as long ss youve researched and got the space and the confidence you could get a burm as a first snake. Much better to get what you want rather than what someone else wants you to have. What lizard does your daughter want?


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

mitsi said:


> Size doesnt really matter when it comes to a first snake, as long ss youve researched and got the space and the confidence you could get a burm as a first snake. Much better to get what you want rather than what someone else wants you to have. What lizard does your daughter want?


This is what I am thinking, not rushing into anything and researching well. I am most likely going to go for a Dumerils first but a Short Tail I feel will follow not long after! Going to try and handle a few and see how I go with them as adults too. 

Daughter already has a leo but has really fallen for fire skinks so she is saving money from her paper round each week to try and buy a set up, no doubt we will help her though :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Oxmonitor said:


> Can they tell via atmospheric pressure changes?
> 
> Still struggling to decide, I may get 2 first snakes :whistling2:
> 
> I must admit I have been researching Sumatran Short Tail Pythons and they look stunning!!


Atmospheric pressure changes all the time, so that wouldn't be a very reliable guide to the seasons.

The only way I can see that they could tell is if the ambient temperature changed a lot and this affected the temperature gradient in the viv.

I seem to be very much in the minority about this, though. I think a lot of people believe reptiles have special powers that we don't understand. Then again, a lot of people believe in astrology, alien abduction, religion.... :lol2:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Oxmonitor said:


> This is what I am thinking, not rushing into anything and researching well. I am most likely going to go for a Dumerils first but a Short Tail I feel will follow not long after! Going to try and handle a few and see how I go with them as adults too.
> 
> Daughter already has a leo but has really fallen for fire skinks so she is saving money from her paper round each week to try and buy a set up, no doubt we will help her though :2thumb:


You ought to take her to creaks in july in kidderminster, get some lovely lizards there sometimes.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> Atmospheric pressure changes all the time, so that wouldn't be a very reliable guide to the seasons.
> 
> The only way I can see that they could tell is if the ambient temperature changed a lot and this affected the temperature gradient in the viv.
> 
> I seem to be very much in the minority about this, though. I think a lot of people believe reptiles have special powers that we don't understand. Then again, a lot of people believe in astrology, alien abduction, religion.... :lol2:


The triggers can be argued, but it is an observable event. Wait until about October, you will get the usual glut of 'my western hognose isn't eating' threads. Even those who are kept in a temperature controlled viv heated with a ceramic... 

Certain species are definitely more prone to this than others certainly. 

I don't think anyone is claiming reptiles have a 'magic' sense - but clearly the causes of the behaviour changes associated with breeding are far from well understood. 

Personally I think its a combination of a variety of factors. I would be interested to see if there has been any work done on looking at biochemical reasons for the changes in reptile behaviour.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

mitsi said:


> You ought to take her to creaks in july in kidderminster, get some lovely lizards there sometimes.


I am planning to take her, I have a feeling we may both come back with something :2thumb: never been to a rep show, really looking forward to it, I have a feeling I could come back broke lol!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Oxmonitor said:


> I am planning to take her, I have a feeling we may both come back with something :2thumb: never been to a rep show, really looking forward to it, I have a feeling I could come back broke lol!


Im already saving for it, by then my shed and other vivs will be finished, just need to find reps to fill them then.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

mitsi said:


> Im already saving for it, by then my shed and other vivs will be finished, just need to find reps to fill them then.


Nice! I have yet to get my first snake but the list of ones I really would like keeps growing! A few more lizards I would like too, going to be dangerous when one of the kids moves out as the spare room will not be spare for long :2thumb:


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Still researching/trying to decide which snake to go with! 

Another option I am looking at is Super Dwarf Retics - anyone with any info on these - done some searches but all quite sketchy. Looking for advice on morphs available, speed of growth, max adult size, viv size needed, breeders - any info tbh.

As you can see I'm not rushing into things as I want to make the right choice. Chances are this will be the only bigish snake I will be abe to fit into my house (room for smaller ones but they can come later!) so want to get the one that suits me the best! Enjoying my research so any links to websites on these fellas would be good, cheers :notworthy:


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Oxmonitor said:


> Still researching/trying to decide which snake to go with!
> 
> Another option I am looking at is Super Dwarf Retics - anyone with any info on these - done some searches but all quite sketchy. Looking for advice on morphs available, speed of growth, max adult size, viv size needed, breeders - any info tbh.
> 
> As you can see I'm not rushing into things as I want to make the right choice. Chances are this will be the only bigish snake I will be abe to fit into my house (room for smaller ones but they can come later!) so want to get the one that suits me the best! Enjoying my research so any links to websites on these fellas would be good, cheers :notworthy:


Anyone : victory:


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Decision made I am getting a Dumerils from Kazzle on here :2thumb:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Oxmonitor said:


> Decision made I am getting a Dumerils from Kazzle on here :2thumb:


Good choice, when do you get it.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

mitsi said:


> Good choice, when do you get it.


Just ordering the viv, a RUB to go in it for now, stat, ceramic, all the bits and bobs that go along with it then getting it set up and running for a little while to ensure temps etc all as they should be then the Jim can come home :flrt:

Massively excited! I think my blue tongue knows a new addition is coming as usually she's a huffy lass but the past few days despite shedding she's being overly friendly lol!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Dont forget to post pics when you get him, I get my next reps on saturday, getting a trio of oscellated skinks.

what size viv you getting, I have a 6ft x 2ft x 18 one with ceramic already fitted and spot bulb other end for sale, just needs a set of runners to put the glass doors on, I have the doors,


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Dumeril's are fantastic snakes excellent choice!

I had a young male many years ago, maybe just over a year old, I kept it in one of the large exo terra's with a couple of inches of cypress mulch substrate in order to burrow, one evening after work I came in started doing the rounds, cleaning/topping up water bowls etc when I got to the Dumeril's viv, I opened the door put my hand in to grab the water bowl and came back instead with the snake attached to my hand :lol2: never seen it coming the camouflage whilst burrowed was perfect! loved the little guy so much more from that day on :lol2:

Best of luck with the new arrival mate and be sure to post some pictures dont see enough of Dumerils these days : victory:


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

mitsi said:


> Dont forget to post pics when you get him, I get my next reps on saturday, getting a trio of oscellated skinks.
> 
> what size viv you getting, I have a 6ft x 2ft x 18 one with ceramic already fitted and spot bulb other end for sale, just needs a set of runners to put the glass doors on, I have the doors,


He's only a baby so using a 3 foot viv until bigger then putting him his final viv. Using a rub inside the viv to begin with as this is what he's usef to. Thanks for the offer of thr 6 footer though.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Magik said:


> Dumeril's are fantastic snakes excellent choice!
> 
> I had a young male many years ago, maybe just over a year old, I kept it in one of the large exo terra's with a couple of inches of cypress mulch substrate in order to burrow, one evening after work I came in started doing the rounds, cleaning/topping up water bowls etc when I got to the Dumeril's viv, I opened the door put my hand in to grab the water bowl and came back instead with the snake attached to my hand :lol2: never seen it coming the camouflage whilst burrowed was perfect! loved the little guy so much more from that day on :lol2:
> 
> Best of luck with the new arrival mate and be sure to post some pictures dont see enough of Dumerils these days : victory:


Lol! Sounds like a master of camouflage! 

I have had my heart set on one really for some time, considered other options but a Dum was what I really wanted, enjoying setting everything up and can't wait to get him.

I'll get some pics up when he's home, Kazzle has posted some on here already and they look stunning :flrt:


----------

